# Canning ham soup?



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just recieved my pressure canner last week. I canned 16 jars of chicken soup over the weekend following a recipe I found. My question is for ham soup. I've found plenty of split pea, and bean recipes but none like what we make. We usually just add potatoes, beans, peas, and green beans to ojr ham soup. Can I add these like I did for the chicken soup raw to the jars add warm broth and process at 10lbs for 70mins like the book says for ham? Thanks


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Next to the Ball Blue Canning Book, I trust Jackie Clay's canning expertise. Here's what she has to say about canning ham and beans. Adjust the pounds of pressure to your altitude. 

Ask Jackie Â» Blog Archive Â» Canning tomatoes, growing potatoes, and ham and beans recipe


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I've always made a "vat" of ham and bean soup (with all of the above-mentioned ingredients, minus potatoes). It's cooked all the way and we eat a full meal and can the leftovers at 10# for 90 minutes. I've never tried it raw.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome thanks. Maybe I could add the potatoes before canning so they dont turn to mush.


----------

